# Timeframe for Results



## 17682 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi all,I apologize if this has been asked before, but I couldn't find it after a quick check of the bulletin board. I'm on Day 48 of the IBS Audio Program, unfortunately I have yet to see much improvement. I have been listening to the sessions daily as instructed. It seems that most users start to see improvement earlier than this. Should I be concerned? Thanks, best wishes to all.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people start seeing results near the end, or sometimes even starting after day 100.It varies a fair amount.I did 3 months of CBT and didn't see really any change until 1/2 way through.These techniques do not work for everyone, but I would finish out the full course before deciding if it worked or not.K.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and welcome!No need to be concerned at this point at all. Everyone is different - and the improvement range of improvement can be seen for some folks within a week or two, and for others all the way to completing the program over again - the reason is that as individuals, we all have different combinations of how long we have had IBS, how severe, and if there are other health or stress factors in your life.For myself, it took listening a few times to the program because I was going through lots of other stuff besides IBS. But we have had many who have completed the program and continued improving long after completion.If you have specific concerns, you can ask on the contact page of the website where you purchased the program. Clinical hypnotherapy is a coping tool, not a cure - but for the vast majority of folks who have used it, they have seen a good improvement in symptom reduction - and most have done the program as a last resort to nothing else helping them. It doesn't work for everyone, but be patient, and keep at it - I almost gave up - but I went from severe refractory IBS where I could not leave the house (some D attacks lasting 4 hours!) to now having very mild attacks just now and then - usually only lasting a few minutes! You can read more about my story in the link below.Also Mike says about improvement time frames ~http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/76210974"Firstly remember we are all different and that we all respond differently. Don't see the issue as, if it's not gone by 100 days I'm stuck with it, because many people continue to progress after the 100 days.Remember too that the subcon will allocate emotional energy levels where it thinks it is best needed. Is for example, gas (as an example of one symptom) has reduced, now that has been reduced it is taking less emotional energy to control, so the extra energy and learnings can be put elsewhere, like into the other symptoms, like pain etc.Keep with it, you thoughts and concerns are natural, but things will continue to change for you. Best RegardsMike "---Hope this helps - you can also email me if you have specific concerns - there is also a lot on Mike's site on this as well...Take care and enjoy your journey - hope you are feeling better soon!


----------

